# cool braids for mane and tail



## horseandme

does anyone know some cools braids that would look good on my buckskin?


----------



## BarrelCowgirl

Welcome to the forum! 

I personally think any braid would look good on your horse. I think my personal favorite braid of all, is the running braid. You do it along the mane, and it's like french braiding. 

If you have a Tractor Supply by you, you may want to see if there is a horse braiding book there. I know mine sells it. Also, Horse.com may have the same book too. I saw it in on of their cataloges.


----------



## horseandme

Thank you! i did the running braid yesterday and he looked great with it.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Nice Butt!!!


----------



## Ink

Yeah a running braid like the one in my avatar would be easy to do and look nice.

I also like the look of a lattice braid on a horse with a long main.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Welcome to the forum. Nice to meet you and your horse


----------



## horseandme

Taffy Clayton said:


> Nice Butt!!!


thank you! hehe


----------



## horseandme

i am defintally doing that one tomarrow!!:lol:


Ink said:


> Yeah a running braid like the one in my avatar would be easy to do and look nice.
> 
> I also like the look of a lattice braid on a horse with a long main.


----------



## livestoride

I love the lattice braid. It looks complicated, but really doesn't take very long to do. I use it for trail rides to give more airflow but still protect from flies.


----------

